# mdf quality



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are there different grades of mdf

How would the home improvement store mdf
stack up against mdf you would get from a lumberyard
Or the stuff a cabinet maker may use?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know a ton about the different variations of MDF and/or those available to you in area, but you might want to look into Lite MDF.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, there are different grades. I don't use MDF all that often but I know our distributor carries standard grade, super refined grade, fire rated, formaldehyde free, and maybe a couple others. The super refined stuff is nicer for making raised panels and other things where you are going to see/finish cut edges.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Different grades for different projects, stuff at the depot is really heavy and poris, good for bench tops and not much else. Standard grade at my lumberyard is good for trim, dense with no voids, for most wok I use the ultra light bout 2 buck more a sheet, much better to move and more stable.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh everything at my yard is carb compliant; formaldehyde free, home depot is not. Not sure how they still get that crap into Cali.


----------

